# wie Stromschienen mit 1600A anschließen, lamellierte Kupferschienen?



## Snake787 (15 Oktober 2010)

Hallo,
mich interessiert wie man die Zuleitung für Stromschienen mit 1600A oder höher anklemmt. Macht man dies mit mehreren Zuleitungen oder wie groß ist die Zuleitung. 
Bei Rittal hab ich gesehn das es bei dem System RiLine60 Anschlussklemmen gibt. Jedoch kann man ab 1600A nur noch mit sogenannten lamellierten Kupferschienen die Stromschienen anfahren.
Meine Frage woher kommen diese lamellierten Kupferschienen? Sind das auch ganz normale Leitungen die einfach nur Flach anstatt rund sind???
Sind die Leitungen mehradrig oder alle einzeln, also wie schließt man den Neutralleiter an wenn man ihn nicht auf der Stromschiene haben möchte???

Danke für eure Aufklärung bereits im vor raus!!!
schöne Grüße,
Alex


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 Oktober 2010)

Schau mal bei wöhner die haben Leitungen und Anschlussklemmen. 
Lammelierte Leitung ist im Prinzip eine mehrlagige kuperschiene.


----------



## Snake787 (15 Oktober 2010)

Sind lammellierte Kupferschienen nicht flexible Kubferschienen, also einfachshalber genannt flache Leitungen?
Aber mir gehts viel mehr darum wie das ganze Angeschlossen, wie werden 1600A in den Schaltschrank gebracht? Gibt es längere Strecken mit solche Lam. Kupferschienen??


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 Oktober 2010)

http://www.woehner.com/de/produkte/...enen/lamellierte-kupferschienen---/01510.html
http://www.woehner.com/de/produkte/...deckungen/verbindungstechnik---profilklemmen/


----------



## Sockenralf (15 Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

wir nehmen da entsprechend mehrere Kabel (z. B. ein Rudel 150/70mm²) oder bei kurzen Strecken 240mm² Einzeladern (NYY 1x240mm²)

NYY 3x240/??mm² habe ich auch schon gesehen, ob´s das noch größer gibt weiß ich nicht.

Aber irgendwann sollte man sich fragen, ob man da nicht lieber einen Trafo neben den Schrank setzt, anstatt da ein Kupferbergwerk zu verbauen


MfG


----------



## Mordor_FRI (18 Oktober 2010)

Einen Schrank mit 1600A Einspeisen?

Mit Kabeln vom Trafo kommen. 
Welche Entfernung hast du von Trafo zum Schrank ?

Kleine Vorschläge für Kabelsysteme :

100m  5x3x240mm²
500m  14x3x240mm²

Alternativ Stromschiene von z.B. Siemens (LDA)

Du wirst die Einspeisung sicherlich auf einen Leistungsschalter bringen, welcher die Stromschiene einspeist. Da kommt anschlußseitig ein Geweih dran und Abgangsseitig mit "festem" Kupfer auf das Sammelschienensystem.

Was für ein Schranksystem hast du denn? Was für Hauptschalter (Einspeisung)


----------



## Snake787 (20 Oktober 2010)

Hi!
Ich mach zur Zeit mein Techniker und befass mich mit der Planung für die Einspeißung von Schaltschränken das erste mal.
Was ich mir angeschaut hab sind die Stromschienen RiLinie60 von Rittal

http://www.rittal.de/downloads/PrintMedia/PM4/de/riline60_d.pdf

Auf Seite 23 werden die Anschlussadapter gezeigt die das anschließen von lamellierten Leitung bis 1600A ermöglichen.

Was ist denn ein "Geweih" und wieso die Einspeisung an die Sammelschienen nur mit festen Kupfer?
Hab bei dem System RiLinie60 von Rital gar keine Möglichkeit gefunden feste Kupferschienen als Einspeisung zu benutzen.

Ab welcher Stromstärke setzt man lieber zusätzlich ein Trafo an den Schaltschrank um den Strom in der Zuleitung gering zu halten??

Ich weiß sind viel Fragen, aber wer nicht fragt bleibt dumm





Mordor_FRI schrieb:


> Einen Schrank mit 1600A Einspeisen?
> 
> Mit Kabeln vom Trafo kommen.
> Welche Entfernung hast du von Trafo zum Schrank ?
> ...


----------



## Mordor_FRI (21 Oktober 2010)

*Geweih*

Ein Geweih ermöglicht den Anschluß von mehreren Kabeln (Mantel oder Einzelader) an den Leistungsschalter Habe ein Skizziertes Bild angefügt.

Wir machen das nicht nur mit festem Kupfer, aber meistens.
Mit Riline60 kenne ich mich nicht so gut aus. Wir arbeiten mit Siemens SIVACON Anlagen.(Vielleicht da mal schauen)

Bei 1600A ist das kein Trafo mehr um den in/an den Schaltschrank zu bauen.
Wäre mir so nicht bekannt.
Infos für Trafo´s gibt es z.B. bei ABB oder Siemens.


----------



## nade (25 Oktober 2010)

Mordor_FRI schrieb:


> Einen Schrank mit 1600A Einspeisen?
> 
> Mit Kabeln vom Trafo kommen.
> Welche Entfernung hast du von Trafo zum Schrank ?
> ...



Ehmmm... also grad mal man nachgerechnet für 0,3% Spannungsfall auf 250m... waren "nur" 1200A, aber ich hatte da schon ein "Rudel" von 31 Kabel in Kupfer...
Bei momentanigem Kupferpreis ein recht gutes Argument, um die Sache zu Dezentralisieren, und ein internes Mittelspannungsnetz zu Betreiben.
Meinte nur vor dem Nachrechnen, da kannste Wasserrohr dicke Kupferkabel verlegen.. den Preis willste ja nacher nicht wissen.. 
Also mien Vorschlag bei um die 200m oder mehr Leitungslänge, da 2 bzw. 3 Trafo´s mit 0,65KV oder bis 5KV (bzw Normgröße) verbauen.


----------



## Mordor_FRI (26 Oktober 2010)

*Entfernung*

Normalerweise sind Trafo,Mittelspannungsanlage und Niederspannungsanlage auch nicht weit voneinander entfernt. Oft sind das 3 Räume die nebeneinadner liegen.


----------



## Dr.M (26 Oktober 2010)

Das ist richtig Mordor, deswegen genügen normalerweise 3 oder 4 NYY 1x240mm² pro Phase. Diese werden an den Hauptschalter angeschlossen wie vorher auch schon gesagt wurde. Daher brauchst du die nicht auf der Schiene zu montieren. Was bei diesem System wohl sowieso nicht ohne Weiteres geht. Im Normalfall hat man ordentliche Schienen mit M12er Anschlüssen (für Kabelschuhe) wenn das ohne Hauptschalter gemacht werden soll. 
Ich finde dieses RiLine Teil sowieso etwas seltsam. Wenn irgendwo 1600 A reingehen (können), dann müssen die doch auch wieder raus. Was nützt dir eine kompakte Schiene wenn du ein Bündel Kabel hast das du vielleicht gerade so mit deinen Armen umfassen kannst?

Für was soll das Teil überhaupt sein? NSHV, Energieverteilung, Einspeisung einer Anlage mit einem großen Verbraucher,...? Bei einer NSHV würde man eher einen großen Standschrank mit Trennereinschüben nehmen. Dann bricht sich der Monteur beim Anschließen auch nicht die Finger


----------



## Andy-HH (3 Dezember 2010)

Hallo Alex

Im Schaltschrank ist aus meiner Sicht bei 1600A lamellen CU fehl am Platz. 1600A wäre vermutlich ein Trafo mit 1000 Kva Inenn ca 1400 A ergibt bei einer Kurzschlussspannung von 6% einen Ik von ca 24 kA (ohne Dämpfung) das gibt einen schönen Ruck (einige 100 KG) auf die Verbindungsschiene.
Dazu das Thema Masse mal Beschleunigung. Da dürfte im Kurzschlussfall
bestimmt irgendwas zu Bruch gehen, das darf es aber nicht.
Lösung massive CU Schienen und natürlich einen Leistungsschalter LS (diesen habe ich in deiner Frage vermißt)

Am LS CU Geweih Massiv CU für die Zuleitungskabel nach dem LS weiter mit Massiven Schienen auf das Hauptschienensystem und das alles mit entsprechenden Stützern abgefangen.

Zusatz nach den Neuen und auch schon gültigen DIN EN 61439 T1 und T2 ist ab 1600A sowieso Schluss mit Eingenentwicklungen da ab diesem Strom eine Kurzschluss Prüfung (Schweineteuer) gemacht werden muß.

Das Geschäft sollte mann lieber einem Schaltschrankbauer und Systemhersteller mit den entsprechenden Möglichkeiten und Können überlassen.

Nein ich bin kein (nicht mehr) Schaltschrankbauer aber schon noch aus dem Fachbereich.

Gruß Andreas


----------

